# Front dash speakers



## Outlaw67 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey all...my 1st official post on the forum! I've been cruising the forum for a while & reading a LOT but now I have a question of my own.

I need top replace the speakers in the front dash of my '67. The previous owner had installed (2) 3.5" Kenwood speakers in place of the stock/original speaker. But, one of them is blown so I am going to replace them.

I haven't tore into the dash yet, but was hoping to at least order the speakers ahead of time. My question is...will I need to order SHALLOW mount 3.5" or will standard depth speakers fit? I wasn't sure what sort of 'obstructions' I might encounter when tearing into it and if there was plenty of clearance or not.

Thanks! Great site BTW!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

DId this to my '67 two years ago. I ordered the stereo speaker from Ames. Two small speakers on one mount. I needed to move the right side speaker inboard on the mount so it would clear the back of my clock on the '67. Very little room back there. I also covered the cones with speaker cloth, to keep UV rays from eating up the speakers. Very little room back there, so the AMES set up is the way to go. The sound quality is better than the OEM, but certainly not high tech. But I'm an old guy, so I don't need to dial the bass up so the next county hears it. If you want, you can install your Kenwood speakers behind the vents in the kick panels. Perfect fit, and sound quality is excellent. And does not damage or alter the kick panels. You will lose your vent function, though. BTDT.


----------

